# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  co to jest tomografia

## Kamil

Po co wykonuje się tomografię i co ona ma wspólnego z onkologią?
Dziękuje.

----------


## focus9

Tomografia komputerowa, TK (ang. Computed Tomography – CT) jest rodzajem tomografii rentgenowskiej, metodą diagnostyczną pozwalającą na uzyskanie obrazów tomograficznych (przekrojów) badanego obiektu. Wykorzystuje ona złożenie projekcji obiektu wykonanych z różnych kierunków do utworzenia obrazów przekrojowych (2D) i przestrzennych (3D). Urządzenie do TK nazywamy tomografem, a uzyskany obraz tomogramem. Tomografia komputerowa jest szeroko wykorzystywana w medycynie i technice. Jest to jedno z badań, które pozwala dokładnie ustalić czy znajduje się nowotwór, i jakiej jest wielkości.

----------

